# Carl orff vocal music anyone? his second and third part of his trilogy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i rediscover Carl Orff and i love Carmina burana and vocal music i decided to order the sequel to his trilogy Catulli Carmina and trionfi del afrodite(if im correct in the spelling of the last one).

Only 10 $ , heck a cd this cheap how can i go wrong, plus i need modern vocal work so Catulli Carmina and the other work is mostly entirely vocal music.. im dying to hear this.

Carl orff is not overated he is just has great has Stravinsky, this is an opinion not an argument but this what i think, Because of Orff i started to like lieder and vocal music more...


:tiphat: cheers Orff enthousiastic fan and remenber prog dude whiteout Orff they would ain't be Magma, these french prog godz own mutch to Orff for refference and influence


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm glad you've completed the triptych - although any of the three can stand alone (as _Carmina Burana_ has resolutely proven at the undeserved expense of its siblings) I personally like to hear them one after the other. I would say that _Catulli Carmina_ has more in common both musically and atmospherically with _Carmina Burana_ than _Trionfo di Afrodite_ does, and it also contains some fairly smutty lyrical content which you could imagine adorning the walls of some of Ancient Rome's more colourful streets. Whose version have you bought?

If you like them then I would encourage you to also consider checking out _Der Mond_and _Die Kluge_, two works based on Germanic folk tales by the Brothers Grimm. Both works inhabit a rather different musical world to the _Trionfi_ - the sparse, often percussion-driven instrumentation helping to uncannily compliment the rustic medieval elements of both tales.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My copy on *arts archives *(label) i dont have the cd in hands the ensemble look germans or sound germans.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm guessing that was the set conducted by Ferdinand Leitner - if so then I think it was well-received. You may well need the texts to get the best out of it, though - apparently they can be found online somewhere but I don't know in which languages they are available.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

One of the best pleasures of a youthful life is to read Catullus (especially in Latin) during the highest of highs and the lowest of lows of a relationship. That author has a special place in my heart. That said, I disagree with elgars ghost and say that _Carmina Burana_ is definitely more pleasing to listen to than either the _Carmina Catulli_ or _Trionfo di Afrodite_. _Carmina Burana_ is great and deserves all the praise it gets.


----------

